# Dog has bad diarrhea



## Sklesel (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 9 week old german shepherd that has bad diarrhea I got her in a different state so when I got her where I live I had to switch her food. I switched from diamond to orijen. She was ok on it for the first 2 days then go diarrhea really bad so I put her on chicken and rice but I don't want to keep her on that because I feel she isn't getting the proper nutrition. I tried to reintroduce the orijen yesterday in a small portion and the diarrhea came back. My question is should I continue to give her small amounts or change to something like evo?

Any advice would be appreciated, 
sean


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally, I would change to a less rich food for awhile. Then, if you really want to, slowly add in "richer" kibble. Depending on what the breeder fed, you might have to feed what most would consider a "poor" quality food simply because her system isn't up to digesting "higher" quality foods yet. Then after a few weeks, introduce a slightly "better" food until you reach the quality of food you want or learn which kind is best for your pup.


----------



## Sklesel (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you think blue buffalo is too rich?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know much about blue buffalo, other than my pups refuse to eat it. I would recommend going back to diamond until her tummy settles, then try out a food that's just a little higher in protein/fat that contains similar ingredients. Then change to a kibble with the same level of protein/fat with change in ingredients (like meat being a larger percentage over carbs) or increase protein/fat level. You will need to take your cues from your pup. Some dogs can't handle "high" protein foods and should stay on "lower" quality brands, others do better on the "higher" quality. All you can do, is feed the food and see how your pup does on it. Of course, it's my personal believe that you should find as many different kinds/brands of food to feed interchangeably to help prevent digestive issue from occurring due to being used to eating only one food.


----------



## Sklesel (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for your advice. I'll get her some lower quality food and keep an eye on her.


----------

